# EOI Draw



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

Am I correct in thinking that the next EOI draw is tomorrow? If I submitted today am I eligible for this one? We've been thinking of emigrating for a while and my husband got confirmation of redundancy yesterday, it would be lovely to have something positive happen.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

123laura said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the next EOI draw is tomorrow? If I submitted today am I eligible for this one? We've been thinking of emigrating for a while and my husband got confirmation of redundancy yesterday, it would be lovely to have something positive happen.


Before you do this, take your time and do some investigation. Then take your time again, and fill the on-line EOI form in as carefully as you can. You don't want to make mistakes or put something on there that may cause you problems further down the line. Plus - it costs money! 

Is it worth rushing it for the sake of a fortnight?


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

*EOI Selected*



topcat83 said:


> Before you do this, take your time and do some investigation. Then take your time again, and fill the on-line EOI form in as carefully as you can. You don't want to make mistakes or put something on there that may cause you problems further down the line. Plus - it costs money!
> 
> Is it worth rushing it for the sake of a fortnight?



I can't believe we actually got it! I pulled all the information from my husband's cv so I was confident it was all accurate.

If the rest of the country runs anywhere near this efficiently we'll be very happy. My husband got notice on Monday that his work contract that finishes in October won't be renewed so he quickly sent his cv off to a couple of agencies. The rep phoned him two hours(!) later but we were in bed so missed the call. He emailed and made an appointment to phone on Tues evening and in that email asked if we had applied for a visa. I felt that he would take our jobhunt a little more seriously if we had so I wanted to be able to say we were in the pool.

I filled in the form Tuesday morning, got up Wednesday morning and it says we've been selected.

Came down to earth with a bump now, though - I've been trying to get a doc appointment for a medical for the last hour and nobody here even answering phone!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

123laura said:


> I can't believe we actually got it! I pulled all the information from my husband's cv so I was confident it was all accurate.
> 
> If the rest of the country runs anywhere near this efficiently we'll be very happy. My husband got notice on Monday that his work contract that finishes in October won't be renewed so he quickly sent his cv off to a couple of agencies. The rep phoned him two hours(!) later but we were in bed so missed the call. He emailed and made an appointment to phone on Tues evening and in that email asked if we had applied for a visa. I felt that he would take our jobhunt a little more seriously if we had so I wanted to be able to say we were in the pool.
> 
> ...


Wow - that was amazingly quick!

Good luck with the rest...


----------

